# Dewormer for pregnant sheep



## Borgia (Jun 21, 2017)

I recently purchased 3 Katadin sheep. 2 ewes and a ram. I want to deworm them before putting them on my pasture. The person I bought them from said the ewes are probably pregnant. Anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months pregnant. Anyone have a safe recommendation for a dewormer I can use on them?


----------



## Borgia (Jun 21, 2017)

Also I have a large bag of safeguard swine dewormer (1.8% fenbendazole). Assuming safeguard is ok for pregnant sheep is there any reason I cannot use the swine dewormer on sheep?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Fenbendazole is regarded as safe. I depend on Ivermectrin for it's broad spectrum abilities and safety.
As always, an animal with a big load of parasites needs careful observation after a worming. A massive die-off released in an animal has serious health concerns.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Borgia said:


> is there any reason I cannot use the swine dewormer on sheep?


If they are like my sheep, they won't eat it, and it's hard to give an accurate dose.
I'd buy some 10% liquid and make sure they get the correct amount.

That being said, do you know they *need* to be wormed?.
I'd do fecals before medications.


----------



## Borgia (Jun 21, 2017)

I have injectable ivormectin as well. I'm just not sure on the weight of the animal or if it is ok if they are pregnant? Regarding whether they need worming. No I have not done a fecal, however, I read online to worm any new animals that will be released on my pasture from someone elses. Is this not what you would recommend?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Borgia said:


> No I have not done a fecal, however, I read online to worm any new animals that will be released on my pasture from someone elses. Is this not what you would recommend?


It's never good to worm them unless you know they need it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Borgia said:


> I have injectable ivormectin as well. I'm just not sure on the weight of the animal or if it is ok if they are pregnant? Regarding whether they need worming. No I have not done a fecal, however, I read online to worm any new animals that will be released on my pasture from someone elses. Is this not what you would recommend?


Injectable dewormers are not the best option, imho. Their profile leaves a trace amount of the dewormer in the system of small ruminants for too long that lead to resistance. As others have opined, there is no reason to worm sheep unless there is a need to do so. Chemical dewormers are the last resort, managing their pastures and stocking rates is the first line of defense. 

General deworming is done on a large scale when it is not practical to monitor your flock on an individual basis. If you only have few, it is unlikely to be worthwhile. Check the oldest ones, the youngest ones and any lagging behind the others for worms and decide then.


----------

